# Questions about Girlfriend coming to the US



## pooleyusk (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi all
I originally was born in England, and moved to the US in 2004 with my family and have now been a Permanent Resident for over 5 years. I recently travelled on business to the Philippines and met a colleague there, [insert soppy love story here] and we're now talking of marriage. The earliest we've even considered her being able to move to America is an a couple of years. 

Her plans (before even meeting me) were to finish college (a year or two from now) and move to California with some of her family (Aunt, Cousins etc) who would sponser her to move there. She also now has the chance to participate in an internship in California through her college, which would start in 2013 or 2014. 

She was trying to apply for a B2 visa to come and visit me in April this year to see how she likes America and was denied because of lack of evidence. We are now thinking of reapplying for August due to it being my best friends wedding, and he also is a good friend of hers through work.

So I have a few questions:

Will the fact that she was denied for the B2 visa this month make it much harder to try again for one in August when she has a lot more evidence to support that she will return to the Philippines? 

Is it worth not even trying to get the B2 in August as to make the future move to America easier?

Would it be more beneficial for her to move with her family on a sponsered immigration visa once graduated, or come to participate in her internship on a J visa and then look into moving to the US afterwards?

Would it be most beneficial for me to become a citizen and then apply for a K visa? If I do go this route, how long must I wait after becoming a citizen before I can legally bring her in? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations! The worst is over - you have the girl now it is time to tackle the paper work.

I have to guess on the B2 denial. Of course she try again. Make sure she has enough and very detailed information about binding ties to the Philippines. Contracts, employment, family, ... Her reason for the trip is attending a social function.
B2 has no impact on her future.
Only immediate family can sponsor her.
Personally I would go two ways - her: finish school, apply for a US internship you: apply for your US citizenship. It makes your travels easier and you can sponsor your future wife. You may want to look into dual citizenship US/UK.
You will have to go the red tape route with K1. Count on 6-12 months if everything is in perfect order. If she is in the US on an intership you can go adjustment of status.


----------

